# Tundra Problems



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, here's the article. I read somewhere else that the camshaft is breaking and it affects the start of production to sometime this spring....

Toyota Tundra may be recalled

Anyone looking to buy one should watch out for the build date.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Guess I should have saved that thread where I talked about " it only takes one component , from one of hundreds of suppliers to ruin your day".

On my first Tundra the valves were noisy as hell except in the summer months. I saw the adjustment specs under the hood and asked Toyota if they would do it for me. They said no-way it is too complicated and we didn't make shims the correct size for them. The first of many ****** in the armor on the "legendary" Toyota quality for me.

Well on my second Tundra they fixed that but when it was cold out it sounded like a diesel. Guess that was their fix for the first round of noisy engines. If it was 20 degrees or so you would have to sit and warm it for maybe 5 minutes. I just couldn't stand those valves knocking so I used to just sit there.

Guess I should be glad that I didn't buy the 3rd Tundra because it likely would have been me with the blown camshaft.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

OK, I've just got to ask the question...

Why did you buy two Tundras?

Reverie


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Reverie said:


> OK, I've just got to ask the question...
> 
> Why did you buy two Tundras?
> 
> Reverie


lol good point!

Carey


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Toyota made me a shut me up deal because the trans was going south on the first one at 48K. That the brakes, noisy valve train, wouldn't stay aligned. They gave me a way high trade, way low price for a Double Cab. End of story.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

NJMikeC said:


> Well on my second Tundra they fixed that but when it was cold out it sounded like a diesel. Guess that was their fix for the first round of noisy engines.


Oh sure, complain about an engine sounding like a diesel and then you go out and BUY a DIESEL!









I suppose you figured if it sounded like one it should pull well and get good fuel economy??


----------



## Johnny K (Mar 4, 2006)

Looks like Toyota may have "rushed" this one into production before working out all the kinks. It will be interesting to hear how this issue works out for them, as I understand they have had many recalls in the last year or so on various models....


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Reverie said:


> OK, I've just got to ask the question...
> 
> Why did you buy two Tundras?
> 
> Reverie


I guess everyone has heard the tales of the guy (or gal) that gets married 2, 3 ,4 (or more!!) times? Some folks just don't catch on too fast, I guess. Same concept.

Bill


----------



## Sixteen Quad (Feb 3, 2007)

Ok this has been posted all ove various forums and I have only heard of one person that has actually had a broken cam. Anyone on here have any FIRSTHAND knowledge of a busted motor. The reason I ask is because its starting to look more and more like witch hunt. I have two friends who are service managers at dealers in Alabama, know techs at 3 central Alabama dealers and two techs that work for a Toyota dealer in Florida. So far NONE of them have witnessed a broken cam either. As much as this is making its rounds on the internet you would think there is one in every shop.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sixteen Quad said:


> Ok this has been posted all ove various forums and I have only heard of one person that has actually had a broken cam. Anyone on here have any FIRSTHAND knowledge of a busted motor. The reason I ask is because its starting to look more and more like witch hunt. I have two friends who are service managers at dealers in Alabama, know techs at 3 central Alabama dealers and two techs that work for a Toyota dealer in Florida. So far NONE of them have witnessed a broken cam either. As much as this is making its rounds on the internet you would think there is one in every shop.


No firsthand knowledge, I just read what the Toyota Representative stated to the newspaper. I doubt they would be making something like this up though...


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I'll be keeping an eye on this one.....grrrr......


----------



## wercertifyable (Jun 23, 2005)

The fact is Toyota is recalling all 36,000 of its full size trucks with the 5.7 engine. Premature engine failure is the reason. I have faith in my fellow Americans and I know where much of todays technology is created, and its right here in our beautiful nation by our very own relatives and neighbors. Have some faith in yourselves, be proud of your ancestors and your history, its all true.

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news02/toyota_sludge.html

http://www.24hourcampfire.com/ubbthreads/u...26/Main/127454/


----------



## ProEdge (Mar 8, 2007)

My 06 Tundra is the ninth Toyota Pickup (including one 4Runner) over the last 32 years that I have owned..
Never had a major issue..
Toyota is getting big fast and like any automaker will have gliches..


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

I got the 4.7L 2007 Tundra Double Cab. This truck is incredible. Rides like a car, unbelievably quiet, extremely comfortable. I just checked out the gas mileage running it this weekend to and from streams for our fly fishing school. Up and down hills, in town, and on dirt roads with three men and fishing equipment. I got 18.2 mpg! I'm looking forward to seeing what kind of mileage I can get on the highway.

This is our 6th Toyota and we have never had a major problem either. Excellent vehicles through and through.


----------



## Sixteen Quad (Feb 3, 2007)

wercertifyable said:


> The fact is Toyota is recalling all 36,000 of its full size trucks with the 5.7 engine. Premature engine failure is the reason. I have faith in my fellow Americans and I know where much of todays technology is created, and its right here in our beautiful nation by our very own relatives and neighbors. Have some faith in yourselves, be proud of your ancestors and your history, its all true.
> 
> http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news02/toyota_sludge.html
> 
> http://www.24hourcampfire.com/ubbthreads/u...26/Main/127454/


Whoa there big fellow slow the propaganda machine just a tad where did you get the info that Toyota was recalling 36,000 trucks due to the 5.7 failure. I'm not saying there isn't a problem but it seems to be a very small precentage if you run the numbers and look past the smoke screen thats being put up. Don't get me wrong if my truck was one of the ones that popped I'd throw a fit of Mel Gibson proportions. I have been following this fairly closely and I have only heard of one failure on the forums and it was a member of TUndra soulutions. I just think some people are making it out like 50% of the trucks are failing and that is far from the case.


----------



## ProEdge (Mar 8, 2007)

Sixteen Quad said:


> The fact is Toyota is recalling all 36,000 of its full size trucks with the 5.7 engine. Premature engine failure is the reason. I have faith in my fellow Americans and I know where much of todays technology is created, and its right here in our beautiful nation by our very own relatives and neighbors. Have some faith in yourselves, be proud of your ancestors and your history, its all true.
> 
> http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news02/toyota_sludge.html
> 
> http://www.24hourcampfire.com/ubbthreads/u...26/Main/127454/


Whoa there big fellow slow the propaganda machine just a tad where did you get the info that Toyota was recalling 36,000 trucks due to the 5.7 failure. I'm not saying there isn't a problem but it seems to be a very small precentage if you run the numbers and look past the smoke screen thats being put up. Don't get me wrong if my truck was one of the ones that popped I'd throw a fit of Mel Gibson proportions. I have been following this fairly closely and I have only heard of one failure on the forums and it was a member of TUndra soulutions. I just think some people are making it out like 50% of the trucks are failing and that is far from the case.
[/quote]

So Far.. It has been 30 engines failures out of 30,000 plus Tundras..
That is only 0.1%, and Toyota has corrected the problem..


----------



## Sixteen Quad (Feb 3, 2007)

ProEdge said:


> So Far.. It has been 30 engines failures out of 30,000 plus Tundras..
> That is only 0.1%, and Toyota has corrected the problem..


Everything I had seen had the numbers at twenty. Regardless it is a small precentage.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

ProEdge said:


> So Far.. It has been 30 engines failures out of 30,000 plus Tundras..
> That is only 0.1%, and Toyota has corrected the problem..


Acutally, that is a HIGH percentage, especially for vehicles this new.


----------



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

got mine back in march so not sure havent received anything about a campaign. well the only thing good to come out of it i guess is a new engine. i dont think 30 out of what 100k plus produced is a bad number. now if it was 20k out of the 100 plus then i would look at it being an issue. heck there all still under warranty anyway


----------



## ProEdge (Mar 8, 2007)

The percentage seems low to me and they found the problem early..
I think it was 20..
Oh well, still a great truck..
Cheers..


----------



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

agreed. hey when you produce so many vehicles your asking for some failures somewhere, atleast they aint catching on fire


----------



## wercertifyable (Jun 23, 2005)

Sixteen Quad said:


> The fact is Toyota is recalling all 36,000 of its full size trucks with the 5.7 engine. Premature engine failure is the reason. I have faith in my fellow Americans and I know where much of todays technology is created, and its right here in our beautiful nation by our very own relatives and neighbors. Have some faith in yourselves, be proud of your ancestors and your history, its all true.
> 
> http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news02/toyota_sludge.html
> 
> http://www.24hourcampfire.com/ubbthreads/u...26/Main/127454/


Whoa there big fellow slow the propaganda machine just a tad where did you get the info that Toyota was recalling 36,000 trucks due to the 5.7 failure. I'm not saying there isn't a problem but it seems to be a very small precentage if you run the numbers and look past the smoke screen thats being put up. Don't get me wrong if my truck was one of the ones that popped I'd throw a fit of Mel Gibson proportions. I have been following this fairly closely and I have only heard of one failure on the forums and it was a member of TUndra soulutions. I just think some people are making it out like 50% of the trucks are failing and that is far from the case.
[/quote]

Its been big news where I live. I believe they are trying to be proactive and doing a recall before their image gets tarnished. Could be a single supplier ( camshafts ) or could be something else, but this is not made up. You can bet Toyota, just like any manufacturer would want to handle this discretely/quietly and quickly since they are going after the full size truck market. I don't blame the Toyota fans for being defensive, everyone has their favorites, so don't take it personally unless your the cheif engineer for engine development at Toyota!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

To date, there is **NO RECALL** for the Tundra.

http://www.automobilemag.com/am/2007/toyot...ra/recalls.html

http://www.motortrend.com/new_cars/recalls/01/toyota/


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Insomniak said:


> To date, there is **NO RECALL** for the Tundra.
> 
> http://www.automobilemag.com/am/2007/toyot...ra/recalls.html
> 
> http://www.motortrend.com/new_cars/recalls/01/toyota/


And according to our local Toyota dealer, there are none planned. Reportedly, not all of the original outsourced cams are even a problem but, IF a truck does have a problem cam, the engine will be replaced. Period.


----------

